# start to finish things to think about for buggin out in the city as a renter



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

What can the city person, who is a renter do to make sure their bug out plan is good?
have the bug out bag.. but what next what would mark a good place for us non land owners
to stay at for a while with out getting picked off ourselves by the land owner.
Buggin in in los angeles and other major cities just isnt feasable during social unrest or earthquake.

please some tips on where to go, how to be a friendly and not a liability to the rightful land owner or 
show that we are worth adding to their group. basically to say we are worth more alive than dead.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Great question. If it was me, I would be heading to a National Forest (Angeles, Los Padres, or San Bernadino) depending on the situation and which way the threat came. Have topology maps highlighted with at least different routes you would take (avoid highways) that you can take. Laminate them if possible and put copies in your bugout bag, some in your car, and leave one with a note in case a family member came to your apartment and was looking for you to let them know where you are heading. From my understanding, you can camp in a National Park anywhere that there are signs prohibiting to do so. You could try to find someone (prepper) within a days walk in all your directions and get to know them prior to anything happening and offer the same if something effected their area that you could provide for them if they needed to come your way. Personally, just knowing that your sons are in the military, I would open my door right away to you (that means a lot of a family), so try to think of a way to incorporate that if you had to talk to a land owner. It might be worth noting to see if there are storage buildings within a day walk from your place and see if the cost is feesible to rent. From there, you can store a few barrels of water and a food cache. This might run into some money in the long run, but be worth if in dire situations. Would give you a good place to stay the night, but of course you could have looters trying to cut locks while your there.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

I think Survival's answer is pretty thorough. There are several areas around the country where you could buy a few acres for under $10K. You can also buy a used pop up camper for an other couple thousand.


----------



## Omega Man (Sep 5, 2012)

As far as bug out bags..yearzerosurvival.com has a nice website...very friendly. 
You may be able to join other survival groups who already have a bug out location and common survival interests. Its not always about fending for yourself, but also about forming protected communities of like minded individuals. Explore...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

wow! thank you so much! storage area! what a great idea i can stock pile ammo and water and coupla other things i dont wish to carry/ or incase i get stripped of my bug out bag on the way i have back up. thats so cool! what great ideas. i really thank you so much!
thank you keep the ideas coming if you have them.thank you so much!

Im in sherman oaks, the san fernando valley. so buggin to acton was going to be my deal its 58 miles. a soul can prolly only travel 20 miles per day.


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

If you were closer to Colorado I would invite you here. I would think someone with your shooting skills would be an asset to a small family or group Trying to protect there homestead. I know I have told my friends who have and know how to use guns to come hang out here if SHTF.::rambo::


----------



## Dropy (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok, how about yopu setup a couple storage units that are on your route out of town? You could park a trailer in one. the trailer could be prepacked (so you dont clutter up your apartment) and make it easy to just hook up and go. Also the storage unti can be lived in with a few small modifications....temporarilty atleast. Next would national forest lands. Buy and acre or 2 somewhere you can get too is also feasable....even if the land isnt the best, it can be made better. Networking is an awesome choice. get to know other folks near you.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i ran recon on saturday and did surface streets to the back way through the angeles forest. itll be a rough go. but im a tough woman and will make it. the neighborhoods are sketchy bad. quite a few bridges that could break and the gulleys would be something else. we lightened my load of my bug out bag from almost 37 lbs to 20. my friend thinks i dont need 400 rounds of 9 and 250 of 22 thinking that if i get in three gun fights ill prolly survive 2. also noticed most of it was the road on the low plain and there were plenty of places to sit uptop to snipe me ifn im walking. now its my thinking to be astute enough before people start misbehaving know and mobilize withing an hour of earthquake/disaster. and i wouldnt during civil unrest be able to get through the hoods. even though i live in a very nice area the areas surounding me and the evac route are pretty bad and i wouldnt drive them anytime no 6am-11am would be the only seemingly safe drive time. pretty gang infested.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i want to apologize for the photos being off but i had stuck my hand through the sunroof to get photos. stratigically whats the best way with the tunnel and the road being lower than the mountains?


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Shotlady. Trying to bug out into the hills in so. calie is going to be sucicide at best. You would have little or no chance to survive on foot out in the nearby woods. There are what 7-8 million people living next to you right ? Most if not the largest percent would wait for the gobert to "help" them. But figure about 1/2 million of them also plan on bugging out to the same place as you. You have no real end in sight, just a less pop. area right ? Wrong. 

Spend your vacations looking for someplace much further away from the city of idiots and then try and put the min. down on a few isolated acres. Property with no improvements, utilities or even paved roads generally go fairly cheap. Then, find an old single wide mobil home and have it dragged to your property. Now, at least you have a place to go to. If you have a hill on your property, have a local come out with a back hole and cut a notch in the side of the hill, and then put a conex container ( shiping container) in the tight spot. Back fill and the only way in is through the very solid doors. Now, you can even stockpile food, garden seed, and even tp in large quanities. Now, you not only have an end target to get to, but storage provisions in place to see your through. Oh, you can plant some fast growing bushes etc in front of the container door to make it even more obsure and safe. Put it at least 100 yards from your mobil home. Now you can work on getting solar, wind etc and a back up genie. 

This is what I would give my most thought to. Try and find the place that is about 1 full tank of gas to get to also, as if the s...t hits the fan, gas stations would not be avail any longer., Your bug out bags should last you at least twice as long as you think the trip would take walking. So, if it 200 miles from you , plan on several days food and water to walk if nec . to get to your property. Also, plan on it for winter and summer as they both require very different preps for the journey. You do better with your brain then with a gun. Always keep that in mind.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

shotlady said:


> ..please some tips on where to go, how to be a friendly and not a liability to the rightful land owner or
> show that we are worth adding to their group. basically to say we are worth more alive than dead..


Could be a bit tricky..
I mean, a landowner might think his family are all he needs, so he'll probably have a 'shoot on sight' policy against anybody approaching his farm.
Also he might like the idea of leaving your dead body out there as a warning to others..
And even assuming he let you get close enough to talk, you better have a damn good reason to persuade him that you'd be an assett to him and not just a useless mouth to feed!
I know zilch about farming, medicine, guns etc so nobody'd want me and I'd end up on my own in a tent somewhere at the tender mercy of prowling zombs (sniffle).

PS- I think I'd hang about in the city as long as possible, but as always it depends what kind of Endworld scenario we're in (Nuclear aftermath, Plague, Meteor strike etc). Certainly if only a few people are still alive we could make regular trips to the local deserted supermarket to help ourselves to as much food and stuff as we can carry, but that'd run out in a few months, leaving us with no choice but to get out of the city to try to join a farming group before we starve in the dead concrete streets.

Film still from 'The Road'-


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

shotlady said:


> What can the city person, who is a renter do to make sure their bug out plan is good?
> have the bug out bag.. but what next what would mark a good place for us non land owners
> to stay at for a while with out getting picked off ourselves by the land owner.
> Buggin in in los angeles and other major cities just isnt feasable during social unrest or earthquake.
> ...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thank you I would like to get a boy scout manual. i need to look into that. thank you.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

shotlady said:


> wow! thank you so much! storage area! what a great idea i can stock pile ammo and water and coupla other things i dont wish to carry/ or incase i get stripped of my bug out bag on the way i have back up. thats so cool! what great ideas. i really thank you so much!
> thank you keep the ideas coming if you have them.thank you so much!
> 
> Im in sherman oaks, the san fernando valley. so buggin to acton was going to be my deal its 58 miles. a soul can prolly only travel 20 miles per day.


No offense intended here, but are you in shape to carry your bob and still hike 20 miles a day ? Most people cannot in reality. Not to mention, that to be safe it would be wise to avoid any kind of pavement alltogether. IF, you are traveling alone , there would be even more reason for you to avoid contact with other people alltogether.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i have two bob's equally packed. i plan to select some one to go out with me this way i can pack more in and have the safety of an extra soldier/ partner
no i am in no shape. i have ad 30 something procedures, quite a few of those were open abdominal surgeries. so i am just now getting up and about in a stronger way, but have to be careful. i hit physical therapy 3x a week and have a 15lb wieghten training back pack that i walk on the treadmil with. its better than doing nothing. im not going out like that.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

And don't forget guys, a pedal bike will increase your range tremendously because the wheels take all the weight, not your legs!
Just remember to walk up all hills, and take regular snack stops every few miles, NEVER push the pace and you can go on forever..
And in a Doomsday world you won't ever be stranded for lack of gasoline! Bikes are better than horses too because they don't have to be fed, watered and tendered, although you can eat your horse if you have to..

Here's my bike at Amiens (France) 300 miles out from my previous home (Leicester,England) on the third day of a bike ride to Paris.
Next day I was in Paris, 400 miles out (lower pic).










Below- Some assorted pics from the net, the bike is King..


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

ShotLady

Well, how does a lady get out of dodge ? Or rather the crazy L.A. Basin ? First of all , you really need a place to go or a target. Just wandering will get you nowhere fast. So, lets say you have a friend in a small town at least 50 to a hundred miles from where you are. 

First thing I would do , is to get every map available from where I was and where I intended to get to. Especially road maps, topo maps and state land maps.

Next , I would find the least likely to be traveled from really looking over my maps, especially forestry maps with the un improved dirt roads. Hunter and logger roads . 

Using a highlight felt pen, I would then trace over the routes most likely to succeed.

Next, on a sat morning, I would with a full tank of gas, and my bob bag's etc, take said roads and see if they are actually passable. Making sure to have fully charged cell phone with me.

Now, even after maybe a few failures on getting through these roads, you would have an idea of what is going on. Hopefully reaching you destination.

Once you have discovered the back ways to this target, then maybe you could stay in a motel and spend a day or three getting to meet the locals. To actually go there with no acquaintances would be a mistake when the chips are down. You would not want to go there under almost any other circumstances as you would be dealt with much dis trust and suspicion. From living close to a very small town, I can tell you that it takes quite awhile to become one of them and that is living there full time. 

But, you have achieved getting out of the crazy part anyway. 

Now, lets imagine that it is winter when all the stuff hits the fan. You now have to traverse those same roads under much harder circumstance's then you imagined. Mud, falling trees etc. You may reach a certain point that it is no longer possible to drive, and have to abandon your vehicle in order to walk. This is where it is going to become dicey at best. Now you will have to also leave the larger amount of items that you have with you. Can you do that ? What are you going to carry to survive while walking and enduring the hardship of winter ? From this point on, will determine life or death for you. You would need to step a few yards off the actual dirt road and walk parallel to it, in order to keep direction, but also to not be seen should there be other people on the same road. If you do run into other people, how will you determine if they have bad intentions or not ? Once you make your presence known to them, it is do or die. If they are bad, it will be bad for you, and if your lucky they will be good, and maybe you can friendly up with them and travel with them. Safety in numbers type of thing. You decision making is what will determine your outcome. NOT all your guns and ammo. 

You must have the ability to pre-judge people as to there true nature just by looking at them and their actions. If you figure that there about 7 million I believe in the L.A. area, and at least 10% of them will have the same idea's as you do, you will most likely run into a few at least. 

Also remember that you will be going up and down major hills to get there. Not much flat land as I remember it. 

Last thing I will suggest here, not trying to be a chauvinist or anything like that , is for you to find a partner to do this. Maybe if you go to some of the local sporting good stores, hiking and backpacking centers you may be able to find the right person to pair up with. A woman alone will have a very tough go of it. 

Good luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nadja said:


> ...Last thing I will suggest here, not trying to be a chauvinist or anything like that , is for you to find a partner to do this. Maybe if you go to some of the local sporting good stores, hiking and backpacking centers you may be able to find the right person to pair up with. A woman alone will have a very tough go of it...


Yeah, when Lisa Kelly's truck was stuck in a traffic jam on an Asian mountain road, foreign drivers noticed her and began getting fresh, one even yanked open the door of her truck but she slammed it shut and shouted "Get off!". Then two American truckers quickly came up to act as bodyguards.
Maybe she should have at least pinned up her hair under a hat and wore a baggy combat jacket or something to make herself look less like a female.
PS- In fairness to the foreign drivers, maybe they were just trying to be helpful to a lady trucker with no ill intent, we don't know


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i have a place my range instructor about 48 miles via the road through the mountains or 56 on the 14. i have run recon. a weak one, but its a start.
i havent selected a partner yet i really dont trust folk enough to let them know im a prepper. and i dont really have any close by friends to designate right now.

this is a great thread BTW


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

PM sent 
Reccomend relocating like I did way back in 1976 ::clapping::


----------

